# 3 super cats in atlanta in desperate need of home.



## thholr (Jan 14, 2004)

My wife has developed really bad allergies against cats. It has gotten to the point that she cant be around them at all. 
They are such sweet cats. All are spayed. One is a gray and white persian type cat. He is a little shy but so sweet. 
One black male cat. He is a little older but an absolute angerl and loves people. 
One calico short hair cat. She is a little fat and loves to sit in your lap and cuddle. 

All these cats get along well with each other and with dogs. 
PLEASE !!!! This is really an emergency. I live in the atlanta area and will bring them to you . They really need a good home. 
Email me at [email protected] or call me at 770-289-5513


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Have you tried posting your cats at http://www.petfinder.com in the classified section? Also post photos at your vets office and others in your area. make sure you thourally screen the potential owners though, I know there have been some previous threads on this subject...? Good Luck! I am sorry I couldnt be of more help


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Do we have a member near Atlanta? Do you know of a possible home for these two babies? I so hope they find a good home.

Thhoir, please let us know if you find a home for them!


----------

